# Fun restaurant names



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

This one is a fish restaurant on the south coast of France (you will not find any meat at all on the menu):





  








bacon.png




__
french fries


__
Apr 12, 2014


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Here in Vancouver we have a dive called...........

Slickety Jim's Chat n' chew


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh boy you had me run for my dictionary there. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif (first time I hear the word _slickety_ ever)


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

This one is not so fun. Another French restaurant, named "the white at the table". That could be considered innocent enough (white could be interpreted as a glass of white wine), but look at the window: they serve "Au bon negre" coffee, which means "The good ******". Oops. I have a feeling this wouldn't fly in the U.S. Fun fact: that street was rebaptized "Adolf Hitler street" by the Germans in 1940, but _that_ didn't fly, and the new street name only lasted a few days.





  








Edito%202.JPG




__
french fries


__
Apr 12, 2014


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Many years ago the was a place called the zig zag cafe. Its address was 69 Beaver street in lickingville pa. As god is my witness. I was closed down in the late 90's as a nusance bar. 

In pa we do have some strange named places.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Would be a good address for a sex shop I guess. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

How about this Kenyan restaurant?





  








kaka.jpg




__
french fries


__
Apr 14, 2014


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Not really a restaurant, more a pub with food in Edinburgh called The Last Drop Inn. It is sited in the Grassmarket, and was the last place to get a drink for those on the way to the public gallows just nearby! Literally the condemned person's 'last drop' 

http://www.nicholsonspubs.co.uk/thelastdropgrassmarketedinburgh/findus/


----------



## oldarpanet (Jan 15, 2012)

I went to a law office one time for some business, when I came out I noticed that across the street was a Japanese restaurant called "SOSUMI"  That was priceless!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Apparently this translates into "Happy Buddha"! http://www.phatphucnoodlebar.co.uk/





  








viet.jpeg




__
french fries


__
Nov 11, 2014


----------

